# Why use a forstner bit over a spade?



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

Doesn't a forstner bit do the same thing as a spade bit?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*

They both make holes. A spade or paddle bit is about like a chainsaw, where a Fortsner bit is more like a table saw with a good blade. If you just need a hole, not very precise and spade bit will do, but if you need a consistent diameter hole with smooth sides, use the Fortsner. 
If you are running wires through floor joists, that might be were you would use a spade bit. If you are making holes for dowels or round tenons that's where the Forstner would be best.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

+1 to Woodntuings. The smooth outside edge of a forstner bit h
keeps the bit centered and prevents wobbling and walking, as a spade bit is prone to do.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Doesn't a forstner bit do the same thing as a spade bit?


They both make flat bottom holes per se. The spade bit creates a much rougher cut. A spade bit will likely have a longer and wider pilot spur in the center than a Forstner bit.









 







.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

Can you use a forstner bit in a hand held drill, or are they too heavy?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sure*

No they are not heavy. They are study compared to a spade bit but the difference in weight is minor. 
There are different types of Forstners. Some have a saw tooth around the edge, others just have a single or twin cutters that remove material from the bottom of the hole. 


Here's some examples:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Steelex-D3647-4-Inch-Heavy-Forstner/dp/B003GUFDCQ/ref=sr_1_7?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1356260472&sr=1-7&keywords=forstner+bits"]







[/ame] 

* Steelex D3647 1-3/4-Inch Heavy Duty Forstner Bit with Screw Tip *



  $14.80 
 Order in the next 29 hours and get it by Wednesday, Dec 26.
Only 3 left in stock - order soon.
 Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping.
 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Steelex-D1004-Forstner-Bit/dp/B0000DD0II/ref=sr_1_8?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1356260472&sr=1-8&keywords=forstner+bits"]







[/ame] 

* Steelex D1004 5/8" Forstner Bit *



  $9.16 
 Order in the next 29 hours and get it by Wednesday, Dec 26.
Only 2 left in stock - order soon.
 Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping.
More Buying Choices
 $3.99 new (2 offers)
 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Fish-040002500-Universal-Speedcutter-Forstner/dp/B000VCZJXU/ref=sr_1_9?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1356260472&sr=1-9&keywords=forstner+bits"]







[/ame] See Size Options

* Fish 040002500 Universal Speedcutter Forstner Style Bit, 25mm *



 $19.40 $14.77 
 Order in the next 29 hours and get it by Wednesday, Dec 26.
Only 16 left in stock - order soon.
 Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping.
   (2)


What are you wanting to drill and what material and how large or small a hole...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Like what has been said. A forstner bit will give you smooth sides and a smooth bottom hole. 
Spade bits are more for that not so clean or a rough cut into studs for wiring or plumbing. 
Spade bits are more aggressive than forstner bits. Ask chaincarver Steve. Lol


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Can you use a forstner bit in a hand held drill, or are they too heavy?


A Forstner bit can be used in a handheld drill, but are very hard to control...at least for me. You guys might be better at it. They want to skip around. Very difficult to get a clean start and maintain a clean hole. They are intended for use in a drill press.









 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A suggestion for use of spade bits. As in the picture below, there are different configurations of the cutting edge. The bit on the left is difficult to sharpen. The bit on the right is easily dressed to a sharp edge. The design on the right is getting more difficult to find, and I pick them up at flea markets and garage sales if a local supplier doesn't have them.
.















 







.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree with Cabinetman, while forstner bits can be used and I often do, I try to stay to the smaller diameters. It's hard to run my handheld drills at the consistent, slower speed required for some of the forstners. I have heard that it isn't good for the drill too, but I can't verify that. If you do use it handheld, either style, it helps to pop a guide hole. I use an old, worn out forsterner bit. One tap with the hammer creates the perfect little guide mark for these bits.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I just learned something. I just used a bilt like the one above on the left to make some holes then had to plane the pieces to get down past the tear out. Looks like I will be buying some forstner bits.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Forstner bits are unique*

They can drill/bore hole unlike any other bit..... like on the edge of a workpiece with only partial contact, at an angle into the surface of a workpiece (drill press required) and in multiple holes next to one another to remove waste stock, like from the center of a solid body guitar:

















Here's a pretty good article on their use:
http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/reviews/archive/2009/12/14/forstner-bits.aspx

A review of the types here:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/article/tool-test-forstner-bits.aspx


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Can you use a forstner bit in a hand held drill, or are they too heavy?


A forstner bit is more like the old fashioned auger bit then it is a spade bit. A forstner bit has (or should have) a sharp leading edge that cuts the wood. A spade bit is more likely to just tear the wood even with the edges sharp.

A forstner bit would be easier to use in a hand drill (brace) that a spade bit because it does cut easier. Auger bits are most often associated with the hand drill.

George


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> A suggestion for use of spade bits. As in the picture below, there are different configurations of the cutting edge. The bit on the left is difficult to sharpen. The bit on the right is easily dressed to a sharp edge. The design on the right is getting more difficult to find, and I pick them up at flea markets and garage sales if a local supplier doesn't have them.
> .
> View attachment 57829
> 
> ...


The bit on the right can be bought at Walmart in sets from 1/4 up to 1 1/2 inch for about $10. Stock up. :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> The bit on the right can be bought at Walmart in sets from 1/4 up to 1 1/2 inch for about $10. Stock up. :yes:


I never thought about shopping at Walmart for tools. Cheap tool steel doesn't hold an edge very long.









 







.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Nov 24, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> A forstner bit is more like the old fashioned auger bit then it is a spade bit. A forstner bit has (or should have) a sharp leading edge that cuts the wood. A spade bit is more likely to just tear the wood even with the edges sharp.


Is a Forstner Bit a type of Hole Saw or does the Forstner Bit do something a Hole Saw won't / make a cleaner cut?

I had to use a spade bit for something recently, my drill just wouldn't do the job with a regular brad point bit and I could not fit my bigger drill into the workspace (standing on a ladder drilling inside of a cabinet.) I later thought maybe I should have used the hole saw, but the hole was not in a visible place so I did not worry about the tear-out. Spade bits sure are messy though.

I've never even used a Forstner Bit unless it is the same thing as a Hole Saw.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> I never thought about shopping at Walmart for tools. Cheap tool steel doesn't hold an edge very long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, these don't stay sharp long but they're cheap and resharpen easily. I mainly use them in construction for bolt holes and running wire. I can use a 3/4 bit all day long boring studs before it needs a few quick passes with a file to semi-restore its edge. Don't let them get hot or they dull quickly.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

The Irwin speedbore leaves a nice hole and it is easier to use in a hand drill then a forstner. It won't leave a flat bottom since the lead screw is a bit long. If the wood is thick enough it would be OK.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

See, I don't even really like the speed bores for rough stuff, I think personally they're a bit aggressive. I've had them split out the whole backside of a stud before


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

woodnthings: your solid body guitar: was there a reason to overlap the Forstner holes?

I cut the bulk of the waste away with a Forstner when I'm carving dishes. I go fast and leave a 1/4" web in between the holes.
I can knock all that away with a mallet and a 1" (bevel down like a gouge) in just a few minutes.

Plus, Forestner bits make an interesting mess.

Is anyone running Forstners without the center points? They do not appear in the original patent application.


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

jeffsw6 said:


> Is a Forstner Bit a type of Hole Saw or does the Forstner Bit do something a Hole Saw won't / make a cleaner cut?
> 
> I had to use a spade bit for something recently, my drill just wouldn't do the job with a regular brad point bit and I could not fit my bigger drill into the workspace (standing on a ladder drilling inside of a cabinet.) I later thought maybe I should have used the hole saw, but the hole was not in a visible place so I did not worry about the tear-out. Spade bits sure are messy though.
> 
> I've never even used a Forstner Bit unless it is the same thing as a Hole Saw.


A forstner bit will give you a flat bottom hole with a small center point. A hole saw is more for going through something. They usually have a 1/4" center drill. A forstner will have a small point.


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

ryan50hrl said:


> See, I don't even really like the speed bores for rough stuff, I think personally they're a bit aggressive. I've had them split out the whole backside of a stud before


 

If your going all the way through you should use a backer board,using either a spade or speed bore to keep from blowing out the backside.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Canarywood said:


> If your going all the way through you should use a backer board,using either a spade or speed bore to keep from blowing out the backside.


Could also drill a small 3/16" or so pilot hole so it won't pull through the board as hard.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I made a couple clocks for Christmas presents and rather than make a hollow for the movement with a router, I decided to try a 3" Forstner bit. I have a Penn State Industries/MLCS store about a half hour away so I visited them and they had some Forstners on sale from sets they broke up. So I got a 3" bit for $16. 

Here's a pic of the 9/16" deep hole it bored in the back of a piece of 3/4" red oak. The bored hole is smoother than the 3/8" hole in the middle that I drilled with a twist bit. No sanding in the 3" hole - that's just the way it came out. And no, that sure wasn't with a handheld drill. I used a drill press and a couple clamps as the big bit had me concerned that I might have a piece of wood flying across the shop! The Forstner saved a lot of time over other ways of making that bored hole.

















Bill


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

jeffsw6 said:


> Is a Forstner Bit a type of Hole Saw or does the Forstner Bit do something a Hole Saw won't / make a cleaner cut?
> 
> I had to use a spade bit for something recently, my drill just wouldn't do the job with a regular brad point bit and I could not fit my bigger drill into the workspace (standing on a ladder drilling inside of a cabinet.) I later thought maybe I should have used the hole saw, but the hole was not in a visible place so I did not worry about the tear-out. Spade bits sure are messy though.
> 
> I've never even used a Forstner Bit unless it is the same thing as a Hole Saw.


There are four types of bits for cutting larger holes in wood. 

The simplest is the spade bit. It was developed for carpentry uses. It bores a rough hole quickly. It ejects big chips and chunks. But it has no means to eject the debris. So, when you drill any deeper than a couple of diameters you need to clear the chips.

Next is the auger styles like the Irwin Speedbore with the triple flute design. The cut is a little smoother, and it clears it's own chips. The trade off is it cuts a little slower. It is a different bit intended for construction.

The hole saw does not clear the center and cuts a fairly clean edged hole. At the sacrifice of speed. Again the primary use is for construction. 

The Forstner is made for woodworking, and die/pattern making where the quality of the cut is critical. It cuts a very clean flat bottomed hole. Since it is guided by the edge it can cut holes at the edge of a board. It ejects clean shavings similar to those from a plane. It cuts the slowest.


----------



## Lloyd James (May 27, 2007)

*Quality drill bits*

I make toys out of exotic hardwoods such as Bloodwood, afromoisia, and paduck for example. I reccomend buying brad point bits and forstner bits of high quality. I have bought cheaper drill bits and they start burning the wood and you have to relieve the drill bit 
(lifting the bit back out of the hole), more often. 
I started buying drill bits made in Germany. 
They may be more than double the cost, but you will be happy with them.


----------

